# General Political Videos



## Arsalan

Starting this new thread for all members to share general politics related (Pakistani Politics) videos here. Guys rather than opening a new thread for every video you find on youtube please share them all here in one place. Lets try and keep the place a bit tidy. 

If you think that an even or the video is important enough to be debated and discussed in detail you may open a new thread but if you plan is to just share the link of the video and move on, please do it here rather than opening a new thread. 

*To all MODs,* i have created this new thread here and request not to merge any threads with this yet. We need to keep this opening message on top for all members to see and understand what this thread is intended for.


----------



## Arsalan

@zeroboy @Champion_Usmani @greenblooded and all other members, please use this rather than creating multiple new threads.


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Path-Finder said:


>


Moved to this "General Videos" thread in "Political Videos" section. 

Thank you.


----------



## ghazi52

*Sheikh Rasheed Bashes Bilawal Bhutto Badly -*
Zardari HARAMI Plan, Nawaz Sharif SAZISH


*



*


----------



## Ali Tariq

@HRK @Areesh @Windjammer @Khafee
If you guys don't have enough time, then watch the last few minutes (From 25:00 on-wards). And, if you watch this show, please share your views here.


----------



## ghazi52

*Khabarzar | Ep 27 | 13 March 2019*


*



*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Dr Moeed Pirzada explains the importance of Malaysian PM Dr Mahatir Muhammad’s visit to Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Afghanistan: What will India do next? *
* Live with Moeed Pirzada*

*



*


----------



## ghazi52

Ch Nisar Angry on PTI Government Over Bad Performance | 31 March 2019


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Dr Shahid Masood Why Left journalism and Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

*Ali Zaidi pounding on Bilawal *


----------



## ghazi52

*Khabarzar with Aftab Iqbal | Episode 68 *


*



*


----------



## ghazi52

Khabarzar with Aftab Iqbal | Episode 67


----------



## zeroboy



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

Well done.


----------



## Ali Tariq

He, along with Murad Saeed and Ali Muhammad Khan are my most favorite members of PTI.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AUz

I really like Shehryaar Afridi, Muraad Saeed, Ali Muhammad Khan and few other members from PTI KPK. These are the _*real assets*_ for Imran Khan and Pakistan.

Not Fawad Chaudhary or some NGO type liberal retards. Hopefully PTI learns it and SOON!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shahbaz baig

Kash k aisi soch hamari pori Parliament ki hojae. 

Pakistan Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sully3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133362302093266944

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Verve

Fantastic!

He ended with a stern warning to all.


----------



## Zibago

AUz said:


> Not Fawad Chaudhary


He brought the fake news media down to its knees

First time a minister is mentioning fifth generation war finally getting serious


----------



## AUz

Zibago said:


> He brought the fake news media down to its knees
> 
> First time a minister is mentioning fifth generation war finally getting serious



Yeah but he tries too hard to get validation from twitter libturds and “fight the mullah” lmao. Just see his Eid ka chand calendar ghimmicks.

Me and you, and educated internet using folks might agree with Eid Calendar, but a MASSIVE portion of our population would not. It will eat into PTI’s vote bank.....what for?! You pick and choose your battles, and this is definitely not something you want to waste your energy and time needlessly.

PTI won primarily bc of its good performance in South and Western (less developed) Punjab. Such things will dent PTI’s vote bank there. Not good.

He needs to be smart!


----------



## Zibago

AUz said:


> Yeah but he tries too hard to get validation from twitter libturds and “fight the mullah” lmao. Just see his Eid ka chand calendar ghimmicks.
> 
> Me and you, and educated internet using folks might agree with Eid Calendar, but a MASSIVE portion of our population would not. It will eat into PTI’s vote bank.....what for?! You pick and choose your battles, and this is definitely not something you want to waste your energy and time needlessly.
> 
> PTI won primarily bc of its good performance in South and Western (less developed) Punjab. Such things will dent PTI’s vote bank there. Not good.
> 
> He needs to be smart!


The lunar calendar will not affect pti,s vote in any way what he did to the media absolves him of all wrong doings
It was due to his efforts media/thug nexus was exposed to all 
Its sad that media mafia had him removed


----------



## zeroboy




----------



## zeroboy



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SIPRA

These scoundrels are playing games with the State and, unfortunately, the State is fully allowing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## war&peace

Thank you PM IK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Atleast somebody is working about problems of common people in foreign countries . Keep it up!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

The IK hate brigade is as usual absent from threads like these.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Goenitz

seem so middle class young man too? how come they got arrested? going to Australia illegally?


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Probably small crimes like overstaying visa or entering country illegally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

Nab na kya la li ha is ki ko press conference ker raha ha salla Hijara.


----------



## Sidacca

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Probably small crimes like overstaying visa or entering country illegally.


I know a person who spend 3 years in Malaysian jail for over staying. Thier police is nothing short of Pakistani police qualities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shahbaz baig

This kind of politicians who born with looted gold spoons who neither understand the root problem nor they have any solution.

*He has only allegations without any evidence just to secure his daddy from corruption charges.*

Billo rani apni bakwas apny paas rakh, and demand your daddy to return looted wealth of Pakistan. Then we will consider to listen you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Sidacca said:


> I know a person who spend 3 years in Malaysian jail for over staying. Thier police is nothing short of Pakistani police qualities.



To be fair, Malaysia has a large influx of unwanted illegal immigrants and visa fraud.

They have become protectionist of their culture as a result of the massive influx of Chinese and Indian Non-Muslims, which has had very negative effects on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## zeroboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Verve

Sidacca said:


> I know a person who spend 3 years in Malaysian jail for over staying. Thier police is nothing short of Pakistani police qualities.



They enforce their laws ruthlessly, hence crime rate is very low and tourism is booming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawadqasim1

We are giving too much importance to these raw cia nds fed dogs the real question is are local pakistani pukhtoons 
Anti State anti army?
The answer is no absolutely not so
Inn kutton ko hum need kuch zyada hee lift
karaiee howee hay. Kyoon?


----------



## Fawadqasim1

Good


----------



## jericho

Goenitz said:


> seem so middle class young man too? how come they got arrested? going to Australia illegally?



A lot are arrested because of non-compliance of visa regulations (working when not supposed to), or unable to produce legal documents during immigration / police checks



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Probably small crimes like overstaying visa or entering country illegally.



ASEAN countries don't treat overstaying as a small crime , people may even get caned for overstaying in some of those countries. It is not the same as in US where there are various migrant right groups ready to fight with government to protect the illegal migrants, in ASEAN nations even the locals population (the majority) will support throwing illegal migrants out


----------



## HAIDER

zeroboy said:


>


ya saara agli kashti sa pher Australia ja raha honga ....... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## undercover JIX

chalo EID to Ghar par ho gi, agli baat baad mae dekhi jai gi.

Their families will be very happy and #ThankYouIK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

So why are we supposed to celebrate such lawbreakers' return? They should be taken straight to jail to compete their original sentences, and given added time for tarnishing the good image of Pakistan in a brotherly country.


----------



## undercover JIX

VCheng said:


> So why are we supposed to celebrate such lawbreakers' return? They should be taken straight to jail to compete their original sentences, and given added time for tarnishing the good image of Pakistan in a brotherly country.


Good point. So in that case NS was doing better, no extra headache, leave them where they are.....Why trouble the trouble when its not troubling you..


----------



## VCheng

undercover JIX said:


> Good point. So in that case NS was doing better, no extra headache, leave them where they are.....Why trouble the trouble when its not troubling you..



Such criminals belong in jail, whether here or there. Justice must be served to complete their sentences.


----------



## undercover JIX

VCheng said:


> Such criminals belong in jail, whether here or there. Justice must be served to complete their sentences.


is their a Law already for these situations or need one? I do not know, I am asking. or even there is any need for specific code? or its just a matter of implementation....like so many other things.


----------



## jericho

VCheng said:


> Such criminals belong in jail, whether here or there. Justice must be served to complete their sentences.



The news stated that the people who are brought back are the ones who completed their sentence but were stuck because direct flights cancellation since February regional situation. Keep in mind that a lot of people also have no means to buy their return ticket home after completion of sentences

https://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/20...g-home-320-pakistani-nationals-from-malaysia/


----------



## Handshake

well done Imran Khan.
haters gonna hate cuz they have no life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

jericho said:


> The news stated that the people who are brought back are the ones who completed their sentence but were stuck because direct flights cancellation since February regional situation. Keep in mind that a lot of people also have no means to buy their return ticket home after completion of sentences
> 
> https://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/20...g-home-320-pakistani-nationals-from-malaysia/



If they have served their sentences, then they can be repatriated, but not otherwise. I still think they should be put on trial for tarnishing the good name of Pakistan abroad by their illegal acts, and given additional punishment for that.


----------



## zeroboy



Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Respect4Respect01

finally a competent leader who can actually speak without a parchi, agreed with everything he said and finally world is taking Pakistan seriously once again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistansdefender

The speech was precise and touches all the points..
Great speech..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cash GK

zeroboy said:


>


I think he missed very important thing. Unity of muslim world. He said more or less but not in clear words. But still a beautiful speech


----------



## khansaheeb

Do'nt like the look of the Secretary general, seems like he is eager to invite IK to a Saudi consulate.


----------



## El Sidd

Will Pakistan follow up cases where the parliament changed the oath regarding finality of prophethood ?

will those involved in infamous bhensa Episode face pakistani law for blasphemy?


why is no one discussing this? only a troll will raise these points!!

have you guys no honor!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Retired Troll said:


> Will Pakistan follow up cases where the parliament changed the oath regarding finality of prophethood ?
> 
> will those involved in infamous bhensa Episode face pakistani law for blasphemy?
> 
> 
> why is no one discussing this? only a troll will raise these points!!
> 
> have you guys no honor!



dude nobody cares about that. go pay your taxes and be halal first


----------



## CriticalThought

Retired Troll said:


> Will Pakistan follow up cases where the parliament changed the oath regarding finality of prophethood ?
> 
> will those involved in infamous bhensa Episode face pakistani law for blasphemy?
> 
> 
> why is no one discussing this? only a troll will raise these points!!
> 
> have you guys no honor!



I do find it slightly duplicitous that the person responsible for oppressing Muslims protesting against Blasphemer Aasia's release should be raising the point of Blasphemy. That said, only Allah knows what is in everyone's hearts, and on face value this is the kind of speech I have always wanted the PM of Pakistan to make. May Allah remove all hints of hypocricy and duplicity from our hearts and make us true and firm believers. Aameen.


----------



## El Sidd

CriticalThought said:


> I do find it slightly duplicitous that the person responsible for oppressing Muslims protesting against Blasphemer Aasia's release should be raising the point of Blasphemy. That said, only Allah knows what is in everyone's hearts, and on face value this is the kind of speech I have always wanted the PM of Pakistan to make. May Allah remove all hints of hypocricy and duplicity from our hearts and make us true and firm believers. Aameen.



but dont actions speak louder than words?
had the GoP first taken steps itself and then provided an example at the OIC forum thus leading by example. 

i am sorry but rhetoric alone is not enough


----------



## SIPRA

Good speech, if it matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

where are the mausami musalman preaching ramadan on the forum. 

jawab de koi !!


----------



## HAIDER

zeroboy said:


>


great leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

IK is a man of the world.

He has insight into the West that some of the other folks in that room may not have.

Several good points were raised and overall it was a good speech.

May Allah bless and protect IK and may he be successful in his sincere efforts.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CriticalThought

So having given it further thought, he is how the speech could be parsed in a geo-political sense. Imran Khan has sent strongly pro-Iran signals in a meeting held in Saudi Arabia. Blasphemy, and Holocaust denial have classically been issues dear to Iran and the Iranian leaders have extensive background in raising these issues. Similarly, the Palestinian cause is directly related to Iran as it is the sole regional power providing material support with weapons to Hamas. And by raising Kashmir and Science and Tech, he may be sending a message that Pakistan expects reciprocal support on these topics.

This is a purely political view on this speech, and I could possibly be completely wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shahbaz baig

CriticalThought said:


> So having given it further thought, he is how the speech could be parsed in a geo-political sense. Imran Khan has sent strongly pro-Iran signals in a meeting held in Saudi Arabia. Blasphemy, and Holocaust denial have classically been issues dear to Iran and the Iranian leaders have extensive background in raising these issues. Similarly, the Palestinian cause is directly related to Iran as it is the sole regional power providing material support with weapons to Hamas. And by raising Kashmir and Science and Tech, he may be sending a message that Pakistan expects reciprocal support on these topics.
> 
> This is a purely political view on this speech, and I could possibly be completely wrong.


IK is a straightforward person. He has been talking in his Urdu language speeches about Mohammed P.B.U.H cartoons in western countries which really hurts almost 1.3 billions of Muslims around the world. He emphasized on Palestine just because of Indian occupied Kashmir & because OIC was purely organized for Palestine first. He was not alone to talk about Palestine there were many heads of state who talked about Palestine in recent OIC summit.


----------



## Mahmood-ur-Rehman

We should not poke our nose in others matters and increase our enemies the whole world is trying to break Pakistan We should concentrate on Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Canuck786

Surely, we are going through a challenging phase politically but like before this one will pass too. Until then stay positive folks and remember everyone can make error in judgement but that doessn't make you at fault. You got fooled which is not a big deal. Just don't repeat the mistake by unnecessarily propagating worthless content.


----------



## tarrar

Legendary speech & it did open few eyes & ears. Israel is already trembling as they don't want to hear such things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Retired Troll said:


> dude nobody cares about that. go pay your taxes and be halal first


Everybody pays taxes in pak in terms of gst etc but govt is incompetent their own miss usage of money is not getting over with

govt of pak in trillions waste our money in giving cars to un necesary people who use them for their houseuse


----------



## Farhan Malik

The fall of the Arab states was prophesied by the Holy Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) 14 centuries ago. Almost the entire Arab region will be taken over by Americans and Jews according to Hadith before the coming of Mahdi (A.S)





Pakistan cannot just stand by and watch the Israelis and Americans tear the Arab world apart. After they are done with the Arabs, they'll certainly come after us. Pakistan should join hands with Turkey and issue a threat to Israel which is working of the Greater Israel project. Now they are taking over Syria.





Imran Khan's speech did put the cat among the pigeons as far as the Jew bastrdz are concerned

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Imran khan should focus on other issues . Not a single arab country is interested in Palestine or cartoon issue created by Denmark . We should talk about tourism, road/rail network & to increase trade.
What we achieve by speaking in favor of Palestine? Nothing..


----------



## zeroboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zeroboy




----------



## Pakistansdefender

Lannti sakhs. 
Haram jis ke mun ko laga us ka kuch nhn ho sakta...
How come these people become journalist in Pakistan. They would be slaughtered in India..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fawadqasim1

iblees incarnate


----------



## H!TchHiker

A bit truth once again Judge from Baluchistan is being victimized in SC ...


----------



## Syed1.

H!TchHiker said:


> A bit truth once again Judge from Baluchistan is being victimized in SC ...


He should have thought about it before acquiring properties abroad through illegal means. Whenever you point out someone's corruption they bring the province card.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## H!TchHiker

Syed1. said:


> He should have thought about it before acquiring properties abroad through illegal means. Whenever you point out someone's corruption they bring the province card.


It is not proven ...Properties are of his wife not belong to him..His wife is Spanish and works abroad along with his children..Judge from other provinces always stood up against corrupt elite in power and punjab being there protector...as usual...Anyhow its upto SJC
Faisal vadwa properties are more then any body can imagine..but problem is something else...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawadqasim1

He is not from balochistan his family has been living in Karachi since time immemorial his sister is my neighbour.


----------



## ejaz007

Fawadqasim1 said:


> He is not from balochistan his family has been living in Karachi since time immemorial his sister is my neighbour.



He is from Balochistan:

http://www.supremecourt.gov.pk/web/page.asp?id=1885


----------



## Stealth

In Musharaf era... that was media who created that hype but very few tabar from judicary did real protest.... again this Geo shity and media again try to do this... u see always cameraman of geo sitting on the ground while doing coverage to show "Huge crowd" infact hardly 10 - 15 people doing protest lol


----------



## Jango

H!TchHiker said:


> It is not proven ...Properties are of his wife not belong to him..His wife is Spanish and works abroad along with his children..Judge from other provinces always stood up against corrupt elite in power and punjab being there protector...as usual...Anyhow its upto SJC
> Faisal vadwa properties are more then any body can imagine..but problem is something else...



You sure she is Spanish?

Advocate Kinrani says that she is from a big landlord family in Balochistan area iirc.

Yet again Hamid Mir being 0-100 real quick.

Bringing in Balochistan, and Akbar Bugti of all the people.

Talk about exaggeration!


----------



## Mahmood-ur-Rehman

H!TchHiker said:


> A bit truth once again Judge from Baluchistan is being victimized in SC ...


If Baloach commit some crime should not be prosecuted looks illogical rather biased


----------



## HAIDER

good read 
https://www.dawn.com/news/1486499


----------



## Fawadqasim1

ejaz007 said:


> He is from Balochistan:
> 
> http://www.supremecourt.gov.pk/web/page.asp?id=1885


Yes but they are virtually karachiites now.


----------



## SIPRA

Hamid Mir is a confirmed rascal.


----------



## Fawadqasim1

Another judge from balochistan will be appointed On balochistan quota hopefully a real Baloch not a karachiite so what's the problem


----------



## PakSword

H!TchHiker said:


> A bit truth once again Judge from Baluchistan is being victimized in SC ...


wah bhaee.. kia zabardast baat ki hai aap ne



H!TchHiker said:


> It is not proven ...Properties are of his wife not belong to him..His wife is Spanish and works abroad along with his children..Judge from other provinces always stood up against corrupt elite in power and punjab being there protector...as usual...Anyhow its upto SJC
> Faisal vadwa properties are more then any body can imagine..but problem is something else...


Properties of direct relatives of public officers should be disclosed no matter what.

Nawaz shareef yehi kehta raha ke jaidad meri nahi mere bachon ki hai jo ke UK nationals hain.. 

If he is a Pakistani national and a public official, he should simply show money trail.. If his wife purchased from her own earning, it is very easy for her to send the money trail in QFI's support..


----------



## Kompromat

Faez Esa, Hamid Mir have the same source of income.


----------



## H!TchHiker

PakSword said:


> wah bhaee.. kia zabardast baat ki hai aap ne
> 
> 
> Properties of direct relatives of public officers should be disclosed no matter what.
> 
> Nawaz shareef yehi kehta raha ke jaidad meri nahi mere bachon ki hai jo ke UK nationals hain..
> 
> If he is a Pakistani national and a public official, he should simply show money trail.. If his wife purchased from her own earning, it is very easy for her to send the money trail in QFI's support..


What is wrong here ? Bhutto was hanged and later CJ admitted that due to pressure they have to hanged him..The judge who wrote dissident note was not from Punjab ..There are more then 300 people with off shore properties in Panama and no investigation against them..

Any how not new in Pakistan we have always humiliated and punish the founding fathers of Pakistan and there generations ...and abuse the rights of minority in federation...Let SJC to decide...
Faisal vadwa also didn't declare his properties and no one even NAB can take action against him


----------



## PakSword

H!TchHiker said:


> What is wrong here ? Bhutto was hanged and later CJ admitted that due to pressure they have to hanged him..The judge who wrote dissident note was not from Punjab ..There are more then 300 people with off shore properties in Panama and no investigation against them..
> 
> Any how not new in Pakistan we have always humiliated and punish the founding fathers of Pakistan and there generations ...and abuse the rights of minority in federation...Let SJC to decide...
> Faisal vadwa also didn't declare his properties and no one even NAB can take action against him


Rather than saying that qfi should not be questioned because he belongs to Baluchistan, we all must ask to bring others to the court for accountability, such as Faisal Vowda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## H!TchHiker

PakSword said:


> Rather than saying that qfi should not be questioned because he belongs to Baluchistan, we all must ask to bring others to the court for accountability, such as Faisal Vowda.


But we all know it won't happened..NAB chairman himself pointed out...Fiasal vadwa, jaganer tarre, pervaiz khattack, khusro baktyar, Pervaiz elahi, Fahmeeda Mirza and many more...QFI is just picked and choose selectively to remove any opposite voice in SC.. Nothing new, Families having role in independence of Pakistan always being humiliated be it Fatima Jinnah or any one else
PTI is doing same as previous governments used to do..Using NAB for political benefit..
Lets hope all this brings something good for country


----------



## PakSword

H!TchHiker said:


> But we all know it won't happened..NAB chairman himself pointed out...Fiasal vadwa, jaganer tarre, pervaiz khattack, khusro baktyar, Pervaiz elahi, Fahmeeda Mirza and many more...QFI is just picked and choose selectively to remove any opposite voice in SC.. Nothing new, Families having role in independence of Pakistan always being humiliated be it Fatima Jinnah or any one else
> PTI is doing same as previous governments used to do..Using NAB for political benefit..
> Lets hope all this brings something good for country


People also used to say the Nawaz Sharif can't be jailed because he is a Punjabi, or Phuppi can't be arrested because she is too powerful..

Bro, have faith..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zeroboy



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HAIDER

zeroboy said:


>


excellent news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

We should renegotiate the LNG deal with Qatar. It is too expensive and ask Qatar to extradite the criminals to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HAIDER

war&peace said:


> We should renegotiate the LNG deal with Qatar. It is too expensive and ask Qatar to extradite the criminals to Pakistan.


You know how PMLn sign this treaty. They wrote no clause for contract renegotiation for the sake of hefty kickbacks from Qatari. If Pakistan try to raise objection on any clause then Qatar can take this to international court. If it goes there , then we have no defence, either pay the full price of contract plus huge penalty or there is no second option.
Better read how we sell PTCL to UAE, still they haven't paid 800 million dollar they ow.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## war&peace

HAIDER said:


> You know how PMLn sign this treaty. They wrote no clause for contract renegotiation for the sake of hefty kickbacks from Qatari. If Pakistan try to raise objection on any clause then Qatar can take this contract to international court. If it goes there , then we have no defence, either pay the full price of contract plus huge penalty, there is no second option.


That's lame. There are many ways to get the objective.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

Very welcome investment ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mshan44



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xyxmt

HAIDER said:


> You know how PMLn sign this treaty. They wrote no clause for contract renegotiation for the sake of hefty kickbacks from Qatari. If Pakistan try to raise objection on any clause then Qatar can take this contract to international court. If it goes there , then we have no defence, either pay the full price of contract plus huge penalty, there is no second option.
> Better read how we sell PTCL to UAE, still they haven't paid 800 million dollar they ow.



There are political ways to solve these kind of problems as we know Qataris depend on Pakistan for somethings

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

HAIDER said:


> You know how PMLn sign this treaty. They wrote no clause for contract renegotiation for the sake of hefty kickbacks from Qatari. If Pakistan try to raise objection on any clause then Qatar can take this contract to international court. If it goes there , then we have no defence, either pay the full price of contract plus huge penalty, there is no second option.
> Better read how we sell PTCL to UAE, still they haven't paid 800 million dollar they ow.


Or bully them, simple. Also why aren't heads rolling. That is pure treason, right there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZ1

Mou will be signed I think no immediate investments there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistansdefender

AZ1 said:


> Mou will be signed I think no immediate investments there.


When cpec was signed work began after 2 years approx.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Huge investment. Most welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

mshan44 said:


> View attachment 565605


This bid off Saudi Arabia .



AZ1 said:


> Mou will be signed I think no immediate investments there.


Hopefully , its not just another MOU.



xyxmt said:


> There are political ways to solve these kind of problems as we know Qataris depend on Pakistan for somethings


Qataris are tough negotiator now. Look at there treatment to KSA and UAE. If you watch Aljazeera , you ll be amazed how aggressive media policy they have adopted against Saudis, Egyptian, Sudan and Qataris.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syed1.

Hope investments are in diversified fields.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zeroboy



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 313ghazi

That was short and to the point.


----------



## KhanBaba2

313ghazi said:


> That was short and to the point.



Now to wait and see if it was also effective.


----------



## litman

the amount of tax this nation is already paying on almost every item should be sufficient for any government to run the affairs but the corrupt and incompetent politicians always want more to cover their incompetence and corruption. the current government wont let pakistanis to even breathe without paying tax . life of an honest pakistani is getting tougher day by day. our leaders should be ashamed of themselves when they ask for more taxes from this poor nation. if a person A buys something from a person B he should pay some tax to the fuc*ing government. highest sort of oppression.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AHMED85

Public pay tax & Politicians utilizing via corruption. 

How much he get from Nawaz, Zardari & big corrupt mafia ? Nothing. 

Now he try to said that public pay extraordinary tax. Why ? 

Public get everything after paying tax. 

Its just like he don't have strategy to govern the country. 

According to FBR a large # of population is not in the range of this tax. What a common Pakistani saving after one year ? 

Even he did not have any estimate about living standard of Pakistani. 

He only knew how to move from AC room via AC car & AC office. 

Come on try to explore about population. 

Donkey Dictatorship [emoji23]


----------



## 313ghazi

KhanBaba2 said:


> Now to wait and see if it was also effective.



I don't think it will be. I can't imagine a video changes peoples minds very much - though could slowly build up pressure?


----------



## Hiraa

Chooron ko to production orders mil rahay hain, humain yahan tax par tax mill rahe hain. Theek hai, I get it. No other countries (other than oil producing countries) can work without tax. But these taxes are no bring spent on us. They are for loans taken by corrupt. So instead we should be working to get money out of corrupt too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AHMED85

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2309230612677821





قومی خزانہ کسی کے باپ کا ھے جو معاف کر دیں


----------



## Syed1.

AHMED85 said:


> Donkey Dictatorship [emoji23]




Patwari ka dimag khotay pe hi jata hai.... oskay gosht ki lazzat hi aisi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Just saw aj kamaran khan ke sath 21 June 2019 and see the corruption detail of Zardari and Company. 
Where middle man buy cheap wheat from farmers . And Sindh government in the name of helping poor farmers give huge subcidie and buy it from the middle man and that middle man keeping its profit deposit the rest in Omani accounts....
And then the contract Was given to Omani account for wheat packing .
And then in the name of lack of space wheat was stored in private factories and outside in open air where about 10 billion worth of wheat was stolen and declared destroyed by elements while the theives sell it and money is deposited in Omani accounts . 
And this man Imran khan working so hard , even begging his nation to reform, to set their course and these bastard are doing corruption and you cannot catch them in the name of 18th ammendment and poor law and courts date. People party has not let this case become Panama like media trail and think they can escape but they can't escape Allah.
Allah imran Khan ka hami o nasir ho. 
I hope he can save us from these bastards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zeroboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WarKa DaNG

We need actions not speeches


----------



## zeroboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Parliament is a non functioning chapter of the Pakistani State. It should be converted into a library.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zulu

And Nawaz Sharif as an librarian??Than he definitely get heart attack 


Retired Troll said:


> Parliament is a non functioning chapter of the Pakistani State. It should be converted into a library.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

zulu said:


> And Nawaz Sharif as an librarian??Than he definitely get heart attack



yes tamam burai Nawaz ke liye.
tamam achai Imran ke liye.

Zulu ne PDF pe dabang fatwa suna diya. Jaan baksh de jail chala gaya hai. ghar me siwaye criminals ke or kisi ko bhi discuss karlia karo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JohnWick

Retired Troll said:


> yes tamam burai Nawaz ke liye.
> tamam achai Imran ke liye.
> 
> Zulu ne PDF pe dabang fatwa suna diya. Jaan baksh de jail chala gaya hai. ghar me siwaye criminals ke or kisi ko bhi discuss karlia karo


....Kal bh Bhutto Zinda th Aaj bh Bhutto Zinda Hai.....


----------



## El Sidd

JohnWick said:


> ....Kal bh Bhutto Zinda th Aaj bh Bhutto Zinda Hai.....



PTI and PPP are very close knitted too under this slogan.


----------



## zulu

Hazrat yeh fatwa sab sy pehly aap hi laye they ""Handsome PM kuch na kahoo """ lagta hai Nawabzada Nasaaullah Khan ki tarah aap ko bhi permanent opposition ka shoq (minus huqqa ) 


Retired Troll said:


> tamam achai Imran ke liye.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zulu

So right sir selling his mangoes farm but not surprising if one look at his carrier .aab aisy loog iss politics main kahan jo sirf chorni krna jaanty hain logon ka acha sochna nahi


Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Nawabzada Sahib... was a unique man... a thinker, socialist, a democrat.... he used to sell his land to do politics... not like the #CriminalEnterpise of todays JumWhoriat walas...
> 
> And that Misri topi and pandan...
> 
> He was the Last gentleman of politics!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

zulu said:


> Hazrat yeh fatwa sab sy pehly aap hi laye they ""Handsome PM kuch na kahoo """ lagta hai Nawabzada Nasaaullah Khan ki tarah aap ko bhi permanent opposition ka shoq (minus huqqa )



Unke khandaan se wese ache tauluqaat hain. 

btw the speaker of the national assembly has made it clear that the word selected be not used for true leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Nawabzada Sahib... was a unique man... a thinker, socialist, a democrat.... he used to sell his land to do politics... not like the #CriminalEnterpise of todays JumWhoriat walas...



Yes. But, unfortunately, he was also a confirmed Anarchist.

"Na khaidaan gay, na khaidan daiyaan gay."



Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> And that Misri topi and pandan...



Yes. Also Huqqa and Sherwani.



Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> He was the Last gentleman of politics!



Yes. No doubt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

he is eating loa ka channa these days?


----------



## SIPRA

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Anarchist? Do enlighten... most intersting...



Not a hard one, but a softer version, I believe. He was, during most of his political carrier, starting with Majlis-e-Ahrar-ul-Islam, in perpetual and persistent opposition to whoever was in rule. That was what I meant, though, in a lighter vein.



Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> He was such a refined person..



No doubt, he was a refined person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

zeroboy said:


>



I would call this a blasting speech...


----------



## AHMED85

Syed1. said:


> Patwari ka dimag khotay pe hi jata hai.... oskay gosht ki lazzat hi aisi hai


صرف 4 سال بعد خان کنٹینر پے تقریر کرے گا [emoji23] 
اور جھوٹے وعدے سننے والے حضرات میڈیا والے نمائندے ھوں گئے 

صرف 4 سال صبر رکھو دیکھنا پہلے سے ڈونکی کنگ کو سائیکاٹرسٹ کو دیکھا دینا کیا پتا پاگل ھی نہ ھو جائے 

ویسے میں غیر سیاسی ھوں البتہ مجھے اس کی درگت لگتی نظر آ رھی ھے [emoji41]


----------



## zeroboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armchair

what an amazing speech. Cleared everything


----------



## Blueskiez 2001

exactly


----------



## zeroboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

zeroboy said:


>


Moved to multi media section. Please if you are opening a new thread with only a video like then multimedia section is the place to do it. Otherwise add some material, some context to the opening post. Some material that makes it suitable for debate/discussion sections.


----------



## H!TchHiker

How media is broadcasting a convicted criminal press conference ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

H!TchHiker said:


> How media is broadcasting a convicted criminal press conference ?



Halal and handsome. Is he convicted or accused?


----------



## Cent4

H!TchHiker said:


> How media is broadcasting a convicted criminal press conference ?


He is not in NAB custody or in Jail or out on production orders.


----------



## I.R.A

Cent4 said:


> He is not in NAB custody or in Jail or out on production orders.



In what capacity has he called this press conference then? Govt minister? Govt Adviser? Govt rep? Govt official? Why should common Pakistanis listen to his press conference? Oh he holds financiers status in current ruling party so he is important.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B.K.N

I.R.A said:


> In what capacity has he called this press conference then?



Aap na aik shair yad Kara dia
جب بھی گلستان کو لہو کی ضرورت پری
سب سے پہلے ہی گردن ہماری کٹی
پھر بھی کہتے ہیں ہم سے یہ اہل چمن
کانٹوں پہ بھی اب حق تمہارا نہیں​


----------



## I.R.A

Brass Knuckles said:


> Aap na aik shair yad Kara dia
> جب بھی گلستان کو لہو کی ضرورت پری
> سب سے پہلے ہی گردن ہماری کٹی
> پھر بھی کہتے ہیں ہم سے یہ اہل چمن
> کانٹوں پہ بھی اب حق تمہارا نہیں​




Anyone involved in horse trading should be behind the bars, i.e. if the current government held any moral conscious ..... oh wait almost all the ministers are from other political parties. What is so PTI about PTI?


----------



## B.K.N

I.R.A said:


> What is so PTI about PTI?



Imran Khan people support Imran Khan not pti


----------



## Cent4

I.R.A said:


> In what capacity has he called this press conference then? Govt minister? Govt Adviser? Govt rep? Govt official? Why should common Pakistanis listen to his press conference? Oh he holds financiers status in current ruling party so he is important.


You dont have to listen to him, no one is forcing anyone to listen to a press conference.


----------



## I.R.A

Cent4 said:


> You dont have to listen to him, no one is forcing anyone to listen to a press conference.



Not a valid argument. Please don't deflect and answer a simple plain relevant question. Don't try this stupidity of blaming me.

So again under what capacity a person who has been denied to contest an election and enter the parliament or senate is holding a press conference?



Brass Knuckles said:


> Imran Khan people support Imran Khan not pti



And imran khan obviously has to rely on the rest of pti.

Again what is so PTI about this PTI in government?


----------



## B.K.N

I.R.A said:


> And imran khan obviously has to rely on the rest of pti.
> 
> Again what is so PTI about this PTI in government?



There is nothing special about this party called pti but still is the only party with representation in every part of Pakistan
those who are pti supporters they are Imran Khan's supporters and support Pti only due to Imran Khan
Now you are saying how this party is new with old faces of other parties 
in parliamentary system you have to rely on these faces it's not possible to become pm without these electables
and I know what would be your next argument you would say then it means Imran is power Hungry he only wanted to become prime minister and not interested in change but there isn't any other way
dosron par tanqeed karna asan hota hai lekin haqeeqat main councillor ka election jeetna bhi koi asan kam nahi aur aap electables ka baghair pm dekhna chahtay hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Brass Knuckles said:


> I know what would be your next argument you would say then it means Imran is power Hungry he only wanted to become prime minister and not interested in change but there isn't any other way



So he is selected. He is going to die one day for sure. Nobody in this world has ever succeeded in bringing a change by the same old tried tested failed methods / faces.



Brass Knuckles said:


> dosron par tanqeed karna asan hota hai lekin haqeeqat main councillor ka election jeetna bhi koi asan kam nahi aur aap electables ka baghair pm dekhna chahtay hain



Is this the admission of a defeatist mentality that couldn't stand against the opposition and gave in to become part of the system it tried changing?

Waqai container pay kharay ho kay tanqeed karna asan hy, container pay kharay ho k bijli k bill jalana asan hy, container pay kharay ho k umpire ki ungli thnay k naray marna asan hy. Naiiiiiiiii !


----------



## Cent4

I.R.A said:


> Not a valid argument. Please don't deflect and answer a simple plain relevant question. Don't try this stupidity of blaming me.
> 
> So again under what capacity a person who has been denied to contest an election and enter the parliament or senate is holding a press conference?
> 
> 
> 
> And imran khan obviously has to rely on the rest of pti.
> 
> Again what is so PTI about this PTI in government?


In what capacity can a person hold a press conference ?


----------



## I.R.A

Cent4 said:


> I what capacity can a person hold a press conference ?



Not unless he is someone relevant. So what's this horse trader's relevance?


----------



## B.K.N

I.R.A said:


> asan hy,



I said making government in parliamentary system without electables is impossible and if you think it's easy then why don't you start your own political party and contest elections
Us ka bad prime minister ban Kar tabdeeli lana



I.R.A said:


> He is going to die one day



And everyone else is going to live forever



I.R.A said:


> same old tried tested failed methods / faces.



In past no one tried to bring change by this method past rulers had only one motive loot lo jitna loot saktay ho
and if you are against this system then start a campaign against parliamentary system


----------



## Cent4

I.R.A said:


> Not unless he is someone relevant. So what's this horse trader's relevance?


He might be relevant to someone otherwise the "Press" would not be in the "press conference".


----------



## Sabretooth

I.R.A said:


> In what capacity has he called this press conference then? Govt minister? Govt Adviser? Govt rep? Govt official? Why should common Pakistanis listen to his press conference? Oh he holds financiers status in current ruling party so he is important.



He is a politician. It is a private channel. He is a free citizen. he can afford it. So he can call a press conference. Just like you are free NOT to watch his press conference too.

A press conference is not exclusive to public office holders.


----------



## H!TchHiker

I.R.A said:


> Halal and handsome. Is he convicted or accused?


Indeed ,,,He made properties in name of his mali and bawarchi in UK..made off shore companies and etc etc. Guilty of insider trading.His case is full of interesting events ..I read the decision ..Proven guilty in SC but only fine as we all know Baba rahemty did not have power to put him in Jail. Punishment of his crime as per law may be up to 14 years in jail..
Only after this decision he was dis qualified ...



Cent4 said:


> He is not in NAB custody or in Jail or out on production orders.


So now we have levels of criminal who can qualify to appear on TV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B.K.N

H!TchHiker said:


> So now we have levels of criminal who can qualify to appear on TV



He is not criminal and don't compare him with Dallas zaleels chor daku harami murderers Nawaz and Zardari


----------



## H!TchHiker

Brass Knuckles said:


> He is not criminal and compare him with Dallas zaleels chor daku harami murderers Nawaz and Zardari


As per SC he is...As I said there should be level and grading for criminals and based on numbers they should appear on TV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Sabretooth said:


> He is a politician. It is a private channel. He is a free citizen. he can afford it. So he can call a press conference. Just like you are free NOT to watch his press conference too.
> 
> A press conference is not exclusive to public office holders.



So basically you are saying that he has paid for this press conference? I won't doubt that he is specialist in that area ....... 

He cannot be a politician, he has been disqualified by the highest court of the country to be that.

He is de facto PM of the country, the one who has financed the handsome and keeps buying him the MNAs and MPAs ....... 

And stop with this stupidity of telling me what I can watch and shouldn't watch on my own tv.



H!TchHiker said:


> Indeed ,,,He made properties in name of his mali and bawarchi in UK..made off shore companies and etc etc. Guilty of insider trading.His case is full of interesting events ..I read the decision ..Proven guilty in SC but only fine as we all know Baba rahemty did not have power to put him in Jail. Punishment of his crime as per law may be up to 14 years in jail..
> Only after this decision he was dis qualified ...



Halal and handsome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sabretooth

I.R.A said:


> And stop with this stupidity of telling me what I can watch and shouldn't watch on my own tv.



Then you should stop the absurdity of saying what free people can and can't do. Being disqualified from holding a public office for a limited duration doesn't mean you are no longer a politician.


----------



## I.R.A

Sabretooth said:


> Then you should stop the absurdity of saying what free people can and can't do. Being disqualified from holding a public office for a limited duration doesn't mean you are no longer a politician.



Free people? He should have been behind the bars, as it would have happened to any other Pakistani facing similar charges. What makes you defend him? Related? Benefited?

Being disqualified should also mean stop buying MNAs and MPAs and stop getting favorable awards from the ruling party you have financed. And in his case this should be life time ban.


----------



## B.K.N

I.R.A said:


> buying MNAs and MPAs



If he is buying then is paying from his own pocket aap ko kyon maror uth rahay hain


----------



## I.R.A

Brass Knuckles said:


> If he is buying then is paying from his own pocket aap ko kyon maror uth rahay hain



I hate hypocrites.


----------



## zeroboy




----------



## B.K.N

And rest 59 percent are not happy because they are not interested in politics


----------



## zeroboy




----------



## zeroboy




----------



## shahbaz baig

Making money legally while paying taxes is not crime, what matter is most that any person who hide the real wealth to avoid taxes must be punished.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shahbaz baig

According to another survey Except the people in rural Sindh majority is happy.

PPP successfully brainwashed rural people of Sindh. Just go and ask the people in rural sindh.

Grand Democratic Alliance need to be fully activated in order to overcome the influence of PPP goons from rural Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

This is bull.....let see who's unhappy here? Indians excluded


----------



## Areesh

Lanat on the rest 59%

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## B.K.N

Areesh said:


> Lanat on the rest 59%



Rest are not unhappy they just don't care


----------



## zulu

Gillani survey Sir u know the history of that man always tried to cash him jahan sy 2 paisy millay 


Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> #MarasiMedia pushing fakeness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Ker bhi do ab inkashaf.


----------



## Yaseen1

ishaq dar used women to flee foreign countries to avoid arrest


----------



## Jinn Baba

What party is she in now?


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

90% seems more accurate.

Except for a few hopeless slaves in Sindh, Pakistan is elated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H!TchHiker

Lol..she is trying too hard now to gain acceptance in PTI ..Gain all benefits during previous tenure...Now since she is out of government its being difficult

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHACHA"G"

41% happy and 31% don't give a fuk about him ...*That is 72% …….. lol.....
Only 22% not happy (pee pee pee still in power on Sindh) *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

She is a greedy opportunist... First joined PML-Q and Musharraf to get into power, later when PTI emerged, she tried to join but when did not get what she wanted, joined PMLn.
And then she secretly married a rich man (Ishaq Dar) older than her father, literally, just to get rich despite her family's opposition. So now what is she up to? She is a filthy parasite and people should ignore her. We don't need one evil to counter the other.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

Another Choudhry Nisar type into making. Don't expect much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fitpOsitive

Jinn Baba said:


> What party is she in now?


Ghar ki party.


----------



## Arsalan

zeroboy said:


>


Do not open threads with a video, tweet or a link alone. Add some material, some context for the discussion. If you cannot do that and can only share a video please do that in multi-media section.

Post moved.


----------



## zeroboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## greenblooded



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Good, Now sell it on priority before the courts give stay.


----------



## H!TchHiker

LOL


----------



## Imran Khan

BS this land will be returned back once they will come in power .


----------



## Arsalan

zeroboy said:


>


*Again,
Do not open threads with a video, tweet or a link alone. Add some material, some context for the discussion. If you cannot do that and can only share a video please do that in multi-media section.

Post moved. *


----------



## PurpleButcher

Auction it asap


----------



## War Thunder

Brass Knuckles said:


> Rest are not unhappy they just don't care




They are LOW IQ retards.
There is a difference between not knowing and not caring. One has to have an opinion on things that matter, and only those deprived of the intellect to comprehend what is worth having an opinion on will have no clue on what side they are on.

This is not about politics, its about the country, and its present and the future. If some kid is using this as an excuse then their mummy daddy shit needs to grow up already.


----------



## War Thunder

This guy and his brother are literally the pests and vermin infecting most of Rawalpindi area.
Another is some khokhar shit who apparently owns a fortress of a mansion and apparently murdered his own daughter in law and apparently responsible for the deaths of many.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## War Thunder

Saw this a week ago...








Besides this woman is loyal to no one except who ever benefits her at the time.
I've seen her jumps ever since the Q league times.
And she actually married Ishaq Daar...

Talk about being a political gold digger.


----------



## Reddington

Good. This person along with that Khokhar family are the biggest land mafias in Rawalpindi. They can grab lands anywhere and nobody can stop them. Put the mofos in jail as well.


----------



## B.K.N

War Thunder said:


> They are LOW IQ retards



Majority don't care about politics actually a very few people care about politics and why should they care they never demanded for elections or jamhoriyat it was imposed on them by politicians


----------



## Aryeih Leib

6000 kanal [emoji33] no wonder why Pakistan is struggling with its economy


zeroboy said:


>


----------



## Arsalan

zeroboy said:


>


*Again,
Do not open threads with a video, tweet or a link alone. Add some material, some context for the discussion. If you cannot do that and can only share a video please do that in multi-media section.

Post moved. *


----------



## Arsalan

zeroboy said:


>


*Again,
Do not open threads with a video, tweet or a link alone. Add some material, some context for the discussion. If you cannot do that and can only share a video please do that in multi-media section.

Post moved. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PurpleButcher

War Thunder said:


> This guy and his brother are literally the pests and vermin infecting most of Rawalpindi area.
> Another is some khokhar shit who apparently owns a fortress of a mansion and apparently murdered his own daughter in law and apparently responsible for the deaths of many.



Yeah nawaz khokar, former nazim, he owns a fortress on the intersection of Rwp/Isb and owns a big farm on motorway called khokar farms.... he is quite infamous as well regarding land grabbing.

There is also zafar supari and taji khokar.. they need to be checked as well.


----------



## Cornered Tiger

yesterday, 2500 Millions worth of property was confiscated of Omani Group, Now this happened today. Good going.


----------



## Arsalan

@zeroboy and everyone else, you are not supposed to start new threads with only a video being shared as opening post. Please either add some content to that post or share it in multimedia section in already existing thread. You can use this thread for all politics related videos that you want to share and this will be kept in Siasat Section here. Will make this sticky.


PLEASE AVOID OPENING NEW THREADS FOR EVERY POST YOU MAKE. IT JUST MAKES ACCESS TO INFORMATION DIFFICULT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali Tariq

Brass Knuckles said:


> Rest are not unhappy they just don't care


Then double lanat on them 



Arsalan said:


> *Again,*


I think this is the third time I'm reading this same post . Aap ko chahiye k private message mein samjhaein, or you will keep moving threads in relevant forums.


----------



## B.K.N

Imran Khan said:


> BS this land will be returned back once they will come in power .



He will never come in power but can change side in senate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zeroboy




----------



## Sugarcane

Can someone summarize her "startling revelations"?


----------



## Arsalan

Ali Tariq said:


> Then double lanat on them
> 
> 
> I think this is the third time I'm reading this same post . Aap ko chahiye k private message mein samjhaein, or you will keep moving threads in relevant forums.


I had to make this one 7 times already. He and some other members have a habit of opening new threads only to share a video, will do that and never bother to open the thread again. All such posts should be made in existing relevant sections and threads. For him and any other member sharing politics related video i have created this thread. Please use this going forward.

Multiple thread with no valuable material actually bury the important threads and make access to information difficult.





Ali Tariq said:


> Then double lanat on them
> 
> 
> I think this is the third time I'm reading this same post . Aap ko chahiye k private message mein samjhaein, or you will keep moving threads in relevant forums.


UPDATE:
Merged it with an existing one. All politics related videos can be shared here:
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/general-political-videos.607726/

No need to open multiple threads for these.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Brass Knuckles said:


> He will never come in power but can change side in senate


Ab mujhy bharoasa nhi khalai makhlooq per

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zulu

Sir 19000 rem? sab khel hi uss ky liye rachaya huwa hai 


Imran Khan said:


> Ab mujhy bharoasa nhi khalai makhlooq per


----------



## B.K.N

Imran Khan said:


> Ab mujhy bharoasa nhi khalai makhlooq per



As opposition is trying to remove chairman Senate pti can force these corrupt senators to change sides


----------



## zeroboy




----------



## Wikki019

let the show begin


----------



## Verve




----------



## Wikki019

Verve said:


> View attachment 567888
> View attachment 567889



7 hazar ..... wtf


----------



## shahbaz baig

Now Entering into the hell is started for benami account holders. 

Now the corrupts will pay price of their ignorance to avoid this amnesty scheme. 
They think it's a joke, soon they will become a joke infront of entire nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Verve

50 people's assets will be confiscated within a few days. They've been issued notices already.

This is what we've been waiting for!

Where are the Patwaris and Jayalas?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jinn Baba

Verve said:


> 50 people's assets will be confiscated within a few days. They've been issued notices already.
> 
> This is what we've been waiting for!
> 
> Where are the Patwaris and Jayalas?



Been hearing this for years, someone needs to do it already  and even if arrested, they just pay their way out


----------



## Syed1.

For those who do not know the conversions.... 7000 kanal = 875 acres

You can work and work and work your entire life and not even earn enough to own 1/10th of what this ghasti ka bacha managed to steal after being elected. I hope he spends the rest of his life behind bars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Verve

Syed1. said:


> For those who do not know the conversions.... 7000 kanal = 875 acres
> 
> You can work and work and work your entire life and not even earn enough to own 1/10th of what this ghasti ka bacha managed to steal after being elected. I hope he spends the rest of his life behind bars.



7 years according to Benami Act!


----------



## Syed1.

Verve said:


> 7 years according to Benami Act!


Benami Act is not applicable to elected officials, I think


----------



## ghazi52

Imran Khan Complete Speech Today | 3 July 2019


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rana Sanaullah k kaly kartoot be naqab ... Usama Ghazi ny holnak kahani bata di - Khabar Gaam


----------



## Wa Muhammada

ghazi52 said:


> Rana Sanaullah k kaly kartoot be naqab ... Usama Ghazi ny holnak kahani bata di - Khabar Gaam



Rana Sanaullah is your model Pakistani politician...power, don, $$$

I was in Kot Addu yesterday and was chatting to a senior lawyer who revealed that Rana SanaUllah was under the radar of intelligence agencies before but they were always obstructed by political forces. He was and is a huge supporter and financier of the outlawed Sipah e Sahaba group. 

He said the arrest was the outcome of three months of hardcore intelligence and investigation. They only nabbed Rana SanaUllah once they had full information of his group and contacts.

I Hope he is thrown into a proper jail cell not a luxury VIP rest house...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SIPRA

White Powder and Black Deeds.


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Even Sara taseer is happy at this arest as she thinks that there is some connection between her fathers murder and rana sanaullah .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Pakistansdefender said:


> Even Sara taseer is happy at this arest as she thinks that there is some connection between her fathers murder and rana sanaullah .


St was solely responsible for his own end. Not sure what he expected after the kind of language he used to use in front or and with his police squad. Most of us cant even bring his words on our tongue. Media was whopped into silence and prevented from fair reporting ...not that Im condoning the murder. Even character wise he was referred as ghaleez by the socialite women of lahore elite. There are thing that do not suit a married man. let alos a representative oof teh federation. Sorry can indulge in more bean spilling. Remember ..lahore is a small big town .


----------



## Zibago



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali Tariq



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Muhammad Burham




----------



## El Sidd

The protest here is if politics have died in Pakistan, why are politicians still alive? 

Nobody is discussing politics on the forum after NRO was made official and even the fanatics have grown tired of praising the Bhuttos, Niazis and Sharifs.


----------



## Eight Pass Charlie




----------

